# Making SALSA, knives, tools, techniques, recipes, ingredients



## dafox (May 25, 2020)

Summer is almost here and it's time to make my favorite "vegetable", SALSA! 
I've been collecting knives, looking for that perfect salsa knife. I plan to check in from time to time with a knife evaluation, tool, technique, recipe, and ingredient to share.
Do you have a favorite knife for making salsa, how about a favorite tool, technique, recipe, or ingredient?


----------



## ian (May 25, 2020)

The perfect salsa knife is the one in your hand. I use anything from a 180 petty to a 240 gyuto. But maybe nakiri fans will have other ideas.

I would usually wash the onion pieces if adding them to a raw salsa, or do something else to mellow them, although if you're just using lime juice and no oil or something, the onions will also mellow while in the salsa. (White/red onions, not yellow.)

Fruit can be good in salsas. Mango and peach are classic, but I've made one I liked with strawberries before.

You can ferment some of the ingredients, e.g. the chiles, for extra pizzazz. 

Herbs are great. Cilantro of course, but also oregano, or any number of other things depending on the application.


----------



## slickmamba (May 25, 2020)

I’m a fan of this recipe


----------



## esoo (May 25, 2020)

While not quite salsa, I'm a fan of the Serious Eats Pico De Gallo. I just use less salt as I find the recipe really high in it.


----------



## panda (May 25, 2020)

salsa hack: grill everything. including red & green onion, jalapeno, can even add grilled avocado for a creamy salsa. 
as for fruit, i like green papaya soaked in vinegar for this. honeydew + cantaloupe. mango + pineapple. pear + grapes. when using fruit, i add mint on top of cilantro.

agave syrup to balance out the lime juice.


----------



## TheNewMexican (May 26, 2020)

We do a couple of variations; the first being a pico de gallo and the second being a salsa cocido for breakfast eggs. They are kinda thrown together recipes based upon what's on hand. Please excuse the lack of measurements 

Pico: Chopped tomato, chopped onion, cilantro, Serano peppers (best if fresh from the garden), lime to taste and salt to taste. Usually go light on the salt since we eat with corn chips.

Salsa Cocido: Roast tomatoes and Jalapeños on a baking sheet till skins somewhat blacken and are able to be pealed. Add tomatoes, Jalapeños and juices from baking sheet to a blender and coarsely pulverize. Finely dice an onion and gently caramelize in a cast iron pan. Add the pulverized tomatoes and Jalapeños to the pan along with a cup or two of chicken broth. Gently simmer to thicken. Salt to taste if needed. Goes great topping over easy eggs, hash browns and tortillas.


----------



## erickso1 (May 26, 2020)

This style of salsa has become my go to, be it bfast tacos, meats, noodles, etc. Dead simple. I'll be making it at home for the first time this week. Jalapeno, garlic, salt and oil.


----------



## dafox (May 26, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> This style of salsa has become my go to, be it bfast tacos, meats, noodles, etc. Dead simple. I'll be making it at home for the first time this week. Jalapeno, garlic, salt and oil.


What kind of oil?


----------



## erickso1 (May 26, 2020)

dafox said:


> What kind of oil?


The one I'm going to try is from this recipe. She uses veggie oil. Imitation Tacodeli Salsa Doña


----------



## dafox (May 29, 2020)

A You Tube video that has inspired me is Rick Theory's, Mango Salsa.
Also, in it he is using a Kikuichi TKC.
@ThEoRy
Mango salsa


----------



## Bodine (May 29, 2020)

Patiently waiting for my tomatoes to ripen, so I can make lots of Pico and salsa. Have Jalapenos, 
Seranos and Mole peppers in the garden ready to go. As far as onions, my go to variety is always Vidalia's. A sweet onion that is not strong.


----------



## dafox (May 29, 2020)

Made some pico de gallo today using my new @John Loftis boardSMITH cutting board 15x18x1.5 edge grain maple and a Kikuichi TKC 210mm gyuto sharpened by @stringer. The new cutting board is about as big and tall as I can fit in my small kitchen, well made and beautiful. The Kikuichi is a great no fuss just put me to work knife in a semistainless steel that holds a nice toothy edge. Stringer thinned the knife, the half towards the tip has an almost zero grind for a thin tip and the heal he kept thicker, performs very well but not pretty 
Length: 211mm
Height: 42mm
Spine at heel: 2.30mm
Spine half way: 1.93mm
Spine 1cm from tip: .85mm
Weight: 161gm

The pico was delicious, glad summer weather is here.


----------



## dafox (May 29, 2020)

Bodine said:


> Patiently waiting for my tomatoes to ripen, so I can make lots of Pico and salsa. Have Jalapenos,
> Seranos and Mole peppers in the garden ready to go. As far as onions, my go to variety is always Vidalia's. A sweet onion that is not strong.


I used store bought Romas today, kinda pale and bland, looking forward to fresh tomatoes from my garden too.


----------



## dafox (May 29, 2020)

How do you cut your tomatoes? Do you first make longitudinal cuts then dice like @ThEoRy does in the video? 
Another way to cut tomatoes is to make "coins" then dice from there.
See pics:


----------



## Bodine (May 29, 2020)

Either way is good with me, depends on the mood I am in


----------



## Hassanbensober (May 29, 2020)

Definitely something to be said for making these by hand with a knife not disputing that. If you need it done in a pinch use the robot coupe r2.


----------



## dafox (May 30, 2020)

Got that nice toothy edge on the TKC with a Shapton pro 2000.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 30, 2020)

My friends Mexican grandma made the best salsa. She used any knife. Most of the time it was a cheap white handled steak knife. Serrated.


----------



## dafox (Jun 1, 2020)

Made some more salsa today, pico de gallo, no mango yet, it's still ripening.

Used an Akifusa srs15 210 gyuto,


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


Length 213mm
Height 43mm
Spine heel 2.68mm
Spine half 2.03mm
Spine 1cm tip .72mm
Weight 165gm
A sweet well made knife with a high level of f+f.
Similar to the TKC in many ways, blade shape, profile, thicker tapered spine and tang, weight, balance, handle size and shape.
The Akifusa has much nicer core steel, srs15 hrc 63 covered in a soft stainless steel. The A also has a slightly thicker spine above the heel, has a more pronounced taper, and a thinner tip. Other differences with the A: a bit more bull nosed, a beefier grind, the bolster is welded on not pinned, the handle taper is from end to end not top to bottom like in the TKC, a thinner handle tapering from front to back, kanji on the L side, and a much nicer f+f.
Haven't sharpened it yet, still has the factory edge.
In my opinion, the Akifusa is a nicer knife in every way although more expensive and probably less durable than the TKC.


----------



## dafox (Jun 2, 2020)

Eating lots of carnitas street tacos, made more pico today.

Used a Masamoto VG 210mm gyuto.
This knife is a rockers delight.
Length: 213mm
Height: 45mm
Spine at heel: 1.91mm
Spine half way: 1.75mm
Spine 1cm from tip: .92
Curvy profile from end to end, no flat spot but great at rocking. Asymetric grind. Plastic (POM) handle is quite smooth and heavy, bringing the balance point to the center of the ferule. Well made and has a good level of fit and finish.
I don't care for the plastic handle, balance, thin spine, and the profile is a bit too curvy for me.
A great knife for someone coming from a German chef knife to a Japanese gyuto.


----------



## dafox (Jun 5, 2020)

Made mango salsa today, used the "recipe" in Rick Theory's video, deliciously sweet and spicy, next time I will use less serrano and cilantro.






Knife used, JCK Natures Deep Impact









JCK Natures Deep Impact Series Gyuto (180mm to 240mm, 3 sizes)


Aogami Super is premier Japanese high carbon steel. Deep Impact Aogami Super Gyuto knife is heat treated to HRc.64-65 and have outstanding cutting performance.




japanesechefsknife.com





Length: 215mm
Height:46.5mm
Spine at heel: 1.9mm
Spine half way: 1.9mm
Spine 1cm from tip:.71mm
Weight: 179gm

The blade shape and profile is a bit taller than the other knives I have written about so far, has a bit of a flat spot so push cuts well, has enough of a curve to guillotine and glide and rock well with a touch of back belly to keep from "klunking" when rocking, and the tip is high enough to allow you to lift up the knife over thicker items. The balance is just in front of the welded-on bolster, and the micarta handle is a bit blocky but comfortable. The handle material has a whitish color on the sanded edges-looks washed-out in places. The spine isn't sharp but is a bit rough, the choil has some noticeably rough spots. The soft stainless cladding scratches easily and does not wrap over the spine. The generous kanji is hand chiseled. Over-all fit and finish is good but not great, would benefit fro a little sand paper. 

Likes:
The balance is perfect for me, the blade shape and profile works well with my cutting techniques, the 215 length and 46.5 height, welded bolster, cladding line and kanji.

Dislikes:
Rough spine and choil, washed-out micarta handle, no distal taper to speak of.

Overall impression:
I like it, good performance, a little bigger than my other 210's in a good way, dont feel like I need to baby it. In the running for favorite salsa knife.


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 6, 2020)

It's not a looker, but man, it tastes great. 

5 jalapenos, tops removed, charred on grill til they start breaking down. 
10 or 11 garlic cloves, skin on, in a aluminum foil baggie with a little olive oil, on grill with jalapenos til they are squishy.

When you pull jalapenos off grill they go in a tupperware to steam for 5-10, same with garlic.

Split and take out most of jalapeno seeds. De skin garlic.

Blend in blender or food processor with 5T oil ( I use veggie), and 1/2 tsp salt.

Dead simple and dead delicious.


----------



## dafox (Jun 17, 2020)

Made some more mango salsa as above but used a habanero in this batch. The mango was perfect, sweet and firm, store bought romas are pretty bland, I used just one small habanero similar to the one in the pic and that was enough, just right. This is my first time cooking with habanero, I cut it up really tiny to avoid too hot of a bite. I dont know that I can tell the difference between habanero and serrano in this type of salsa but I probably wont use it again because it requires too much extra care, it's not worth it to me to use gloves, so I didnt, and my hands are still burning a bit and I'm pretty sure that I better not rub my eyes, I'll probably just stick with serrano, and I like the green color contrast.

Knife used: Hiromoto AS 210mm gyuto, professionally thinned, spine and choil rounded and the blade polished somewhat, and with a stock handle.






Length:212mm
Height: 42.5mm
Spine heel: 2.05
Spine half way: 1.96mm
Spine 1cm from tip: .60mm
Weight: 172gm

The spine thickness remains the same for most of the blade and tapers for the distal 25% to a thin tip, the tang also tapers towards the back of the knife. I've not seen this before but you can see 3 layer steel construction in the tang and it seems thicker there than in the blade, interesting.
Welded-on bolster.
Profile has no real flat spot but a very gentle curve the whole way from heal to tip, getting steeper towards the tip and with a touch of back belly, flat enough to not make accordion cuts, perfect for guillotine and glide.
Spear point tip shape.
Balance is just in front of the bolster.
Handle size is medium and nicely rounded, looks to be pakka wood.
Cool cladding line.
Generous amount of stamped kanji.
Fit and finish is very good.

I'm glad I was able to find one of these, I can see why it's been a favorite among KKF'rs.

I really like this knife, the balance, comfy feel, profile, thin tip but siff spine, and cool looks, but I am comfortable with knives that are kinda short in the heel.


----------



## dafox (Jul 8, 2020)

More salsa and another knife.






Mango salsa again, this time with serrano, but I think I like how habanero tastes better. I read someone describing habanero as being more citrusy, I think that describes it, goes better in mango salsa.

Used a Takamura R2 "red handled" 210mm gyuto
Soft stainless clad, R2 core
Red pakkawood handle

Length: 212mm
Height: 45mm
Spine at heal: 1.70mm
Spine halfway: 1.70mm
Spine 1cm from tip: .80mm
Weight: 152gm

Very thin knife, no distal taper until the last 3-4cm or so
Not much of a flat spot, 3-4 cm at the heal, gentle curve throughout 
A surprising amount of convexing for a thin knife, more on the right side than the left
Symmetrical edge grind
Half tang on the top half of the handle, balance point 1cm in front of bolster
Very nice fit and finish

I sharpened this knife on a Shapton glass 4000 just before using, sharpens very easily. I've been using this knife for about a year or so. Holds and edge for a long time and as it dulls it develops the tiniest bit of microchips which actually improve cutting performance on things like tomatoes and pepper skins. Still not satisfied with the edge, the 4000 is too polished for tomatoes and pepper skins.

A very versatile profile for me, flat enough to not accordion cut when push cutting, but curvy enough to guillotine and glide well.

The cladding is very soft and scratches with the scratchy side of a "blue" sponge, the cladding has developed some light staining.

I have the 180 gyuto and petty as well, these are the most used knives in my kitchen, I reach for them often. They feel pretty effortless in use, cut so easily, light but not too light, dont require much care, and in my opinion look good. And, the 210 gyuto is great for making salsa!


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 12, 2020)

I had some guests over a few weekends ago and made this. Not as "fresh" as raw salsas, but more of a smoky roasted flavor. Goes great with grilled foods.


----------



## inferno (Aug 14, 2020)

very good thread dafox!! now run the blades until dull


----------



## inferno (Aug 14, 2020)

btw i have noticed similar chipping problems as you with r2. Buuuut....

i only noticed it on one knife.

basically i ground off the factory edge. then used the knife for maybe 6 months. then i did a major cardboard cuttion session, like 1h of cutting.
and the r2 knife microchipped. several hundred microchips.

then i figured i'd so a new stress test with many knives. and this time i used another r2 blade (both kurosaki). i had also ground off the factory edge of this one.

so i cut about 2,5-3h worth of cardboard and the knife simply would not stop cutting copy paper! and no chips whatsoever. and after 2,5h or so i simply gave up. it would not dull and it would not chip.  and basically if a knife can keep an edge for that long then it simply doesn't matter anymore. imo.

i'm speculating here but i think one was final ground on belt grinder and the other one on a watercooled spinning stone. but hey what do i know.


----------



## dafox (May 4, 2021)

Warm weather is here, time to make fresh mango salsa!
Compared 2 Takamura migaki R2s, one with a SG3K edge and the other with a SP2K edge, both are great for tomatoes and peppers, the SG does seem a Tad more refined, liked em both.


----------



## coxhaus (May 8, 2021)

Nice. To me there is a difference between Salsa and Pico de gallo. Pico de gallo is chunkier than Salsa.

I like the favor of habanero real well but the heat is hard to handle for me. If you cut it with carrots, it is more tolerable.

A quick salsa I make without onion is as follows.
3 Serrano peppers
cumino
salt
garlic
big can tomatoes
cilantro

add ingredients to blender but not the tomatoes and cilantro. pour juice off tomatoes in blender. purify in blender.
add tomatoes and pulse a few times to make tomatoes chunky. Add cilantro last and pulse lightly.


----------



## dafox (May 21, 2021)

Still looking for that perfect salsa knife.

Next up, Kanehide 210mm semi stainless gyuto.
Bought new.
Reported to be the same steel as in the Kikuichi TKC.
Length 212mm
Height 46mm
Spine thickness at heel 2.22mm
Spine thickness half way 2.02mm
Spine thickness 1cm from tip 0.73mm






A great knife, a pleasure to use.

Like the balance-just in front of the bolster, weight, handle proportions-not too big, not too small, smooth rounded spine and choil, profile-a very gentle curve throughout-no accordion cuts, thin tip, and a very good+ level of fit and finish.

Dislike the screened-on kanji-grabs the cleaning cloth and doesn't allow that part of the blade to be wiped off completely, is more reactive than I thought it would be-I would call it mildly to medium reactive-discolored mango and onions, maybe it will be less reactive with use.

Did exactly what I wanted it to do, didn't feel like I needed to baby it, I can see using this for hours at a time.

Definitely in the running for best salsa knife, maybe perfect is an illusion


----------



## dafox (May 29, 2021)

Over the last couple of years I have tried a number if bolsterless henckles, wusthofs, and messermeister knives in 8, 9, and 10 inch models but ultimately didnt keep any of them. I found them to have too much belly, too curvy of a profile for me resulting in accordion cuts. That really curvy profile also requires a lot more movement when rocking the knife, more tiring and less efficient than with a gently curving profile like found in Japanese knives. They also shared a design trait that I learned I didn't like, the handle is parallel to the board or dropping towards the board, so when you are rocking the knife your knuckles hit the cutting board, this is exaggerated by a back belly on some of them. And, they all seemed too heavy to me. I was hoping to find a German knife that I liked for salsa but the Japanese knives won.


----------



## coxhaus (May 31, 2021)

This is my favorite knives for salsa. The bottom 3 are my favorite knives. The very bottom one is only for slicing very fine. They are Henckels 4star and 5star, my Wusthofs classics are not my favorite. Some of these Henckels were my mom's which are very old maybe 50 years old.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jun 23, 2021)

dafox said:


> Warm weather is here, time to make fresh mango salsa!
> Compared 2 Takamura migaki R2s, one with a SG3K edge and the other with a SP2K edge, both are great for tomatoes and peppers, the SG does seem a Tad more refined, liked em both.
> View attachment 125756




I like your fine chop on the onion and jalapeno. I also like those to be fine chopped. I think they blend a little better and give a nice bite on the chip, and I avoid getting a large chunk of jalapeno and making it too hot. I'm from Texas, but still not into real spicy foods


----------



## dafox (Jul 26, 2021)

And the winner is...
Kanehide 210mm semi stainless gyuto.
This is my favorite salsa making knife, see review a few posts back, nothing fancy, just works like I want it to. Made more salsa today after putting a Suehiro Ouka 3K edge on it, nice!


----------



## chefwp (Aug 3, 2021)

I use the molcajete to make salsa, but I do reduce the labor by rough chopping all the ingredients first, otherwise it is way too much work and it still comes out way too chunky/uneven. I often use this Shiki for the chopity chop because I am often outside close to the grill and away from where I can wash and dry, so stainless R2 is the way to go I think..


----------



## dafox (Aug 7, 2021)

Bought another Kanehide TK 210 gyuto to compare different stone and grit edges head to head.


----------



## dafox (Aug 7, 2021)

Rick Bayless on pico de gallo


----------

